# Comment encoder un Film DVD (avec menu) pour l'Apple tv2?



## stéphane33 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'envisage d'encoder tous mes films DVD afin que l'Apple Tv2 puisse les lire.
Quels sont les logiciels capables d'encoder parfaitement un DVD avec son menu et ses chapitres (Bonus,etc)
Merci d 'avance : je bloque...


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2010)

Avec les menus, aucun. Ce n'est pas prévu pour ça. Le film peut être encodé d'un côté et les bonus de l'autre ou tout peut être encodé en un seul gros fichier en fonction des logiciels.

Ensuite, il y en a des dizaines. Handbrack est plutôt bien noté pour ce genre de travail.


----------



## stéphane33 (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, je pensai aussi aux chapitres : est ce qu'un soft permet de convertir les dvd avec donc les chapitres?
merci


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2010)

Handbrake (déjà cité) conserve le chapitrage.


----------



## stéphane33 (13 Octobre 2010)

Est ce que toast titanium est capable de conserver les chapitres?


----------

